# Need extra lines on tax declaration



## solost1992 (Apr 2, 2014)

Has anyone got to this section yet: 6. REVENUS IMPOSABLES OUVRANT DROIT À UN CRÉDIT D'IMPÔT ÉGAL À L'IMPÔT FRANÇAIS ?

The form only allows for two lines and I need four and can't figure out how to generate two extra lines. Why do they make these forms so difficult each year?


----------

